# In need of Help!



## Wulf (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been trying to find the value, year, company, anything On a guitar i have.

Info: Its a Black acoustic, Dove pick guard. Unmarket, that i can see except for one serial number.
I believe that it is manufactured my global, since it was purchased from sears. It has two adjusting screws for the strings. Two doves on the bridge as well. 

I was told when it was given to me that it was rare that only a handfull were made????

Anyhelp would be handy...altho i know there is not much info on global guitar company


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Going to be very difficult tracking that one down based on the information. However, if it was purchased at Sears it is going to be a very entry level guitar either from China or Indonesia. It will be worth less than what was paid for it at Sears. Post up some pics if you have them.


----------



## Wulf (Mar 9, 2011)

http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc487/wulf666/SearsCanadaChristmas_1979_P282.jpg
the guitar i have, came with the same case as in this picture, as well as i know it came from 78 or 79ish











please let me know if it works, Its form the sears website but my pick guard has red roses and one dove


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

The ads says..."guitar {1}...was $149.00 in our 1983 catalog...now...$129.95"...

That pretty much sums it up...


----------



## Wulf (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes i know but i was told, the one i have was a rare mistake guitar with a high value, trying to see if it true or i was led wrong....either way it was a free guitar and it sounds nice


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If it was from the 70's I would take a shot at it being Korean made. But again, very tough on these guitars, they could have come from anywhere.


----------



## Wulf (Mar 9, 2011)

Well thanks for the help


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

here...go to this link and scroll down to "global" guitars...then hit the links found there...

Jedistar vintage guitar dating, Gido, Giffin, Gittler, Glenister Guitars

how is the guitar a "mistake"...???...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

here's a link to the global "gibson dove copy" acoustic...

Guitars: Gibson Dove Copy by Global | Harmony Central


----------



## Wulf (Mar 9, 2011)

jimihendrix said:


> here...go to this link and scroll down to "global" guitars...then hit the links found there...
> 
> Jedistar vintage guitar dating, Gido, Giffin, Gittler, Glenister Guitars
> 
> how is the guitar a "mistake"...???...


Apparently when shipping accured 7 unmarked guitars got put out into the public, mine being 1 of those 7 but im not sure if that is all false or true.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

we're not talking rare stamps here...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

rarity or age does not always equate to something being valuable...there were many many Japanese brands by the time the one here was made, gonna go out on a limb here and guess it`s all laminate, and sold through Sears? Well, reality dictates it`s never going to be valuable even though it may or may not be rare...I paid $50.00 for my 1948 all solid wood Suzuki nylon string, a much better known name in guitars, paid $200.00 for a 1950 Kiso Suzuki pick guitar as well as much less for all my 1950~1960 Yamaha Dynamics, again even with all the interest that has been growing in old Yamahas over the past few years, I never paid more than $150.00 for one and as little as $1.00 so I don`t buy em hoping to get rich, I buy em `cause they are great guitars and I have a lot of fun taking old guitars somebody gave up on long ago and breathing new life into em, I think I enjoy that as much as playing them. 
Still, ya never know...could run into a buyer with more money than sense who is willing to pay a lot for yours, hey...could happen so don`t give up hope. I once thought I`d save all the obscure Japanese brand names I came across on line in Japan, but it got to the point where there were dozens of em...and I just gave up, they were taking up so much room on my computer. Even back when yours was sold, for the price they were going for has gotta mean they were targeting the entry level players, just like today...I don`t expect a bottom feeder guitar to rival a Martin, but thats just me...figure mark up was 100%, so how much did it cost to produce one of those in this thread?


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I think sneakypete hit the nail on the head, it is most likely an entry level laminate guitar, even if in immaculate condition and only one of seven that got shipped to stores without the company logo or model name on it a fair value would be $50, but if someone who previously had one and wants another, sentimental value sometimes has no price tag.

If any other product sold in a store made it through quality control without the company logo or model name printed on it would that make it more valuable or would you ask them to discount it.

In the end if it plays well and you like the sound and you still use it does it matter what it's worth if you are going to keep it. It would be nice if it did have some value tho wouldn't it.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I was just thinking about perceived value of something sometimes depends on how bad / how many people want it. Perhaps you could take it to a Justin Bieber concert and get him to sign it. Then flog it quick on Ebay.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If it sounds nice, just keep playing it and don't worry about it. Or you could get yourself some goldleaf and put _*"Wulfoustic"*_ on the headstock.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Presto...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> Presto...


Excellent!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Wulf said:


> http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc487/wulf666/SearsCanadaChristmas_1979_P282.jpg
> the guitar i have, came with the same case as in this picture, as well as i know it came from 78 or 79ish
> 
> 
> ...


Its a korean made guitar. They werent bad . Im actually picking one up tonight 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------

